# fan search



## loolagigi (Mar 12, 2010)

im looking for a website that sells squrrel cage fans for a decent price.


----------



## db33322 (Mar 12, 2010)

try this store out hxxp://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/start.shtml  

just use the search bar to find them, they have different sizes and can search by price range on there. Hope this helps


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 12, 2010)

What size are you looking for? The bigger ones I find are close to 200 bucks.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 13, 2010)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> What size are you looking for? The bigger ones I find are close to 200 bucks.


lil pricey....looking for around 200 cfm. im ganna look at grainger.


----------

